# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  اهم فوائد زيت الزيتون الصحية

## بنت مثقفة

يزيد زيت الزيتون من مرونة الشرايين – فعند تناول معلقتين يومياً تجعلك أكثر قدرة علي مقاومة الجلطات الدماغية والأزمات القلبية .
يقلل زيت الزيتون من مستوي الكوليسترول – حيث يحتوي زيت الزيتون علي مادة البوليفينول والتي تساعدك في الحفاظ علي مستويات الكوليسترول ولا يتجاوز المعدلات الصحية .
يقلل زيت الزيتون من خطر الإصابة بالجلطات الدماغية لدي كبار السن – عندما يتناول كبار السن زيت الزيتون بإنتظام تساعد علي زيادة حمض الأوليك وذكرت الدراسات في عام 2011 أنه يقلل من خطر الإصابة بالجلطات الدماغية .
يقلل زيت الزيتون الشعور بالجوع – يجعلك لا تشعر بالرغبة في تناول الطعام وعدم الحاجة إلي السكر .
يقلل زيت الزيتون من خطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب لدي النساء ، الكثير من الثقافات تقدر قيمة زيت الزيتون .وقد وجدت دراسة إيطالية تنص علي أن إتباع النظام الغذائي يحتوي علي زيت الزيتون والخضار الورقية و الفواكه وأشارت الدراسة إلي أنها تخفض من معدلات الإصابة بمرض القلب لدي النساء .
يقلل من ظهور حب الشباب – علي الرغم من أن هذه النتيجة تبدو غير متناقضة ، قد يستعجب البعض كيف لزيت أن يحارب البثور و الرؤس السوداء ولكن زيت الزيتون يساعد في التخلص من بعض أنواع حب الشباب وذلك عند خلطه مع الملح وتدليك البشرة به .
يحمي خلايا الدم الحمراء وبالتالي القلب أيضاً ،مع مرور الوقت تتأكسد الخلايا مما يؤدي إلي ظهور أثار الشيخوخة المبكرة .وتعمل مادة البوليفينول التي توجد في زيت الزيتون فعالة في حماية خلايا الدم الحمراء من الأكسدة وقد ذكرت ذلك دراسة في عام 2009
يستخدم زيت الزيتون في علاج حروق الشمس –يستخدم كبلسم لعلاج الألم الناتجة عن حروق الشمس فهو يساعد خلايا الجسم علي بقائها رطبة . ويمكنك عمل خليط عند وضع كمية متساوية من زيت الزيتون والماء في وعاء محكم الغلق وهزه جيداً ،ثم تطبيقة علي أماكن حروق الشمس .
يقاوم زيت الزيتون مرض سرطان الثدي – يحتوي علي مواد كميائية نباتية . حيث أثبت دراسة في عام 2008 أنه يعمل علي قتل الخلايا السرطانية
يحسن زيت الزيتون من عمل الذاكرة – أثبت الأبحاث أن زيت الزيتون يعالج فقدان الذاكرة الذي يصاحب مرض الزهايمر .
يمنع من حدوث الأزمات القلبية للرجال – أظهرت دراسة أجريت في عام 2008، أن الرجال الذين يتناولون 2 أوقية علي الأقل من زيت الزيتون تقلل من خطر إصابتهم من بالأزمات القلبية بنسبة 82 % .
يساعدك في الحصول علي شفاه ناعمة ونضارة– فهو بلسم رائع عند إستخدامه مع شمع العسل ووضعه في وعاء زجاجي صغير مع تطبيقه علي الشفاه بالأصبع .
يساعدك للتمتع بحياة صحية في سن الشيخوخة – أثبت الدراسة أن أكثر نظام غذائي صحي يجب أن يتضمن علي زيت الزيتون . وعلي الرغم من أن هناك العديد من العناصر الغذائية مثل الفواكه والخضروات والحبوب الكاملة والأسماك والتي تلعب دوراً هاماً في نجاح النظام الغذائي ولكن يعتقد العلماء أن كل هذه العناصر بدون زيت الزيتون لن تكون مفيدة بدرجة عالية .
يعد زيت الزيتون غذاء غني بالسعرات الحرارية ، لذلك حاول تجنب زيادة الكميات حتي لا يكون سبباً في زيادة الوزن . ومع ذلك أظهرت دراسة في عام 2008 أن زيت الزيتون مع زيت الجوز لا يتسبب في زيادة الوزن .
يعد زيت الزيتون وسيلة سهلة لإضافة المواد الغذائية إلي نظامك الغذائي – ويتم إستخدام زيت الزيتون البكر وهو زيت غير مكرر ويتم الحصول عليه من زيت الزيتون المالح ويتم تكرير الزيوت بإستخدام الحرارة أو الإجراءات الأخري .
شامل - أطباق رئيسية - الأفضل - تغذية - طبخ - فوائد - كيف - منوعات


يساعد زيت الزيتون في علاج الأمراض التنكسية – حيث تعمل المواد المضادة للتأكسد علي تقليل تأثير الأمراض التنكسية علي الجسم .
أثبت الدراسات أن زيت الزيتون يستخدم بشكل عام لتحسين الصحة .
يعد زيت الزيتون مصدر هام لمضادات الأكسدة والفيتامينات وبالتالي فهو من الأطعمة الصحية.تحتوي الأطعمة المصنعة علي نسبة صغيرة من مضادات الأكسدة والعناصر الغذائية .
يقلل زيت الزيتون من ضغط الدم – أثبت الأبحاث أن زيت الزتون يساعد في خفض ضغط الدم .
يقلل زيت الزيتون من حمض النتريك لكي يكون في المستويات الطبيعة – وثبت أن زيادة حمض النتريك تعمل علي زيادة ضغط الدم وبالتالي فزيت الزيتون يعمل علي تقليل ضغط الدم .
يساعدك زيت الزيتون أن تعيش لفترات أطول – ليس هناك شك أن إتباع نظام غذائي صحي ، يجعلك تعيش لفترة أطول . يعد زيت الزيت جزء أساسي لأفضل نظام غذائي تريد أن تحصل عليه ،يساعدك في الحفاظ علي شبابك لفترة أطول .
بجانب الإستهلاك اليومي لزيت الزيتون يمكنك إستخدام زيت الزيتون موضعي.
يقلل زيت الزيتون من السيلوليت – عند خلط زيت الزيتون مع القهوة يستخدم كعلاج موضعي لمعالجة السيلوليت .
يساعدك في التخلص من أضرار أشعة الشمس دون إستعمال المنتجات الكميائية التجارية. يمكنك عمل مزيج من زيت الزيتون مع القهوة و وضعه في حوض الإستحمام فله تأثير ساحر .
يعمل زيت الزيتون علي تخفيف ألالم الأسنان : عنصر أساسي في وصفات الأسنان .

زيت الزيتون1

فوائد زيت الزيتون للبشرة :

يعمل زيت الزيتون علي تنظيف البشرة الحساسة – لم يكن لدي القدماء المصريين والإغريق والرومان صابون ولكن إستخدموا زيت الزيتون في تدليك البشرة لتنظيفها. فهو يعمل علي كشط الأوساخ والجلد الميت . واليوم يتم تصنيع أكبر تشكيلة من الصابون ويدخل زيت الزيتون كعنصر أساسي فيها ولكن لا يزال الأن الكثير من الناس يفضلوا تنظيف بشرتهم بزيت الزيتون .
يساعد في إزالة طلاء الأظافر – يساعد في تخفيف الطلاء ويترك البشرة ناعمة وسلسة .
التنظيف الجيد للبشرة – يعمل زيت الزيتون علي تقشير الجلد الميت ويمنع ظهور بشرتك باهتة وذلك عند خلط زيت الزيتون مع معلقة صغيرة من السكر أو الملح ثم وضع هذا الخليط علي البشرة والتدليك برفق .
ترطيب البشرة – يعد زيت الزيتون أقربزيت طبيعي في التركيب الكيميائي لبشرتك من أي نوع أخر .ويتم إستخدامه في غسل الوجه واليد .
منع ظهور علامات الشيخوخة علي بشرتك قبل الأوان –تعمل الخصائص المضادة للأكسدة علي عدم تأكسد خلايا الدم الحمراء وبالتالي يحافظ علي خلايا البشرة من التأكسد وذلك عند تناوله بإنتظام .
لايسد أبداً مسام الجلد ولايسبب البثور- زيت الزيتون يخترق جلدك ،ويتركه سلس حريري بدون أن شعور دهني . كليوباترا بلا شك كانت تحوي العديد من أسرار الجمال في جعبتها. ولكن أهم هذه الأسرار يمكن أن يصبح ملكك بسعر زجاجة صغيرة من زيت الزيتون الخام .
يمنع زيت الزيتون حدوث ترهل الجلد – مادة السكوالين التي توجد في زيت الزيتون تزيد من مرونة الجلد وتتركه ناعم ومتوهج .
ترطيب القدمين – عند تدليك القدمين بزيت الزيتون والعسل والسكر وعصير الليمون ونقع القدمين في ماء دافئ وتكرار ذلك بصورة منتطمة يعمل علي ترطيب القدمين .
يحمي البشرة من أشعة الشمس – إستخدم زيت الزيتون بصورة منتظمة
يعد زيت الزيتون أحد مستحضرات التجميل المثالية فيمكنك إستخدامه مع شمع العسل لترطيب الشفاه أو كأحمر خدود وبالتالي فهو مستحضر تجميل غير مكلف .
يعطي زيت الزيتون تأثير فعال عند إضافته إلي أقنعة البشرة المنزلية . كل الوصفات سواء كانت أقنعة التقشير أو التنظيف فهو يدخل في معظم الوصفات وليس مكلف وأفضل بكثير من منتجات العناية بالبشرة التجارية باهظة التكاليف .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

